# nzflatmates SCAM?



## mawjav (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi,

Has anyone used this website for finding accommodation in Auckland, New Zealand?

nz flatmates - Flats for Rent - Find a Flat or Flatmate - Flats & Flatmates Wanted - Flatshares, Flat Shares & Rentals

There are some great deals, BUT the prices are so low compared to other rental accommodation sites I am worried this is some kind of scam.

2 Bedroom fully furnished apartments in Central Auckland for $100 a week
3 Bedroom flats for $150 a week

I mean, are they serious!

Any advice or experience anyone has of this site and of renting through it would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,

Martin


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Martin

Have a look at this post 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/97463-beware-scam-lettings.html

It is probably the same scam..

Maiden


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd say if it looks to good to be true - it probably is too good to be true.

And thanks Maiden Scotland for the link - I hadn't seen that one..


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Trade Me also has flatmates adverts, had a look and some are misleading on first read, the price quoted eg 150 for 2 bedroom apartment actually may mean $100 per person/per bed and there are two beds per room ie the apartment is rented for $400 per week.


----------



## hannahbaby (Dec 24, 2011)

mawjav said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone used this website for finding accommodation in Auckland, New Zealand?
> 
> ...


Haha..thats not what they mean, it kinda means...its a 2bedroom house and most prob per bedroom is XX amount. Do check if it comes with power, water and wifi. Most importantly ask how fast is their internet... + if they are renting out the whole room or share bedroom. Cheers


----------

